# Design eines Woltlab Burning Board 2



## topf (22. Juli 2004)

Hi  @ ´s ,
ich bin neulich auf die Idee gekommen mit nem Kollegen ein Forum aufzuziehen. Ich habe mich angeboten, das Design zu machen, da ich schon ein wenig Erfahrung vom normalen Templatedesign über Photoshop mitbringe. Nur leider ist ein Woltlab auf den ersten Blick sehr kompliziert gecoded, was ja auch bei der "besten" Forensoftware kein Wunder ist.  
Meine Frage an diejenigen, die soetwas schonmal gemacht haben oder sich schonmal damit auseinandergesetzt haben, wie fange ich an. 
Ich bin für jeden positiven Post und Ratschläge dankbar. Leute, die einfach mal ihren demotivierenden Senf dazugeben wollen, lassen dies bitte und schreiben einfach nix.


----------



## Clubkatze (22. Juli 2004)

Erstmal ne grundlegende Frage eines Unwissenden: Was is´n "Woltlab"?


----------



## zirag (22. Juli 2004)

http://www.woltlab.de/products/index.php 



> Das WoltLab Burning Board 2 ist die Forensoftware für jeden Einsatz.
> 
> Mit Leichtigkeit bestimmen Sie, wie Ihr Forum aussehen soll. Sie können das Forum im Layout Ihrer Homepage darstellen und jederzeit den Funktionsumfang verändern. Dadurch haben Sie die Möglichkeit, Ihr Forum individuell an Ihre Bedürfnisse anzupassen.



mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist der Großteil des WBB-Designs über CSS geregelt.
Von daher sind die einzigen, wirklich arbeitsintensiven Aufgaben, der Erstellung
der Buttons gewidmet.
Am Besten, Du machst Dir vorher ein Bild von den gewünschten Tabellen(-kopf)farben
und vom restlichen Farbaufbau des Forums und gestaltest daraufhin Deine Buttons.

Als kleines Sahne-bonbon sind dann natürlich die Smileys und evtl. Avatare 
design-technisch anzupassen.

Das wäre es erstmal, sollten noch Fragen offen sein, Willkommen zurück.

Gruss Markus


----------



## topf (23. Juli 2004)

Hmm, ja, da habe ich mir auch Gedanken zu gemacht. Mir ist eben aufgefallen, wie das mit dem Logo also dem Kopfteil aussieht. Welche Größe hat dieser, weiss das jemand?


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (23. Juli 2004)

Wie in jeder Boardsoftware sind dir Template mässig keine Grenzen gesetzt. Du brauchst dich also absolut nicht auf die Standardtemplates zu beschränken, was zu Begin aber sicher besser geeignet ist um eine Übersicht zu erlangen...


----------



## meilon (23. Juli 2004)

hi,
Ich habe ein Design gemacht! Dafür braucht man aber das Burningboard schon Installiert, damit man sich das Ergebnis immer mal wieder ansehen kann.
Am einfachsten geht es wohl, du lädst dir einen fertigen Style runter, einen solchen, wo Kopf- und Fußzeile schon so aussehen, wie es am Ende auch bei dir Aussehen soll. Dann überarbeitest du einfach nur noch die Bilder und die Stylegrundlagen im ACP und fertig ist's, aber das ict ja nicht so die feine Art!


----------

